# Toshiba Satellite (L775D-S7222)



## Zachary Griffin (Jan 13, 2017)

I've tried to search to find the answer, but didn't find any so I figured I'd post here. I want to know if FreeBSD is supported on the specs of the L775D-S77222 laptop. 

The specs are: 
*Graphics:* AMD Radeon HD 6520G
*Processor:* AMD A-Series A6-3420M, Quadcore with processor cache 4mb
*RAM:* 6 GB 
500 GB HDD

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Petr Fischer (Jan 13, 2017)

Line from the `man radeon`, supported hardware:


> SUMO/SUMO2  Radeon HD 6370/6380/6410/6480/6520/6530/6550/6620


Processor, RAM and SATA will be OK.
Next things are Ethernet and WiFi and Bluetooth adapters, touchpads support is relatively bad in FreeBSD (forget about two fingers scroll, two fingers right click etc on many laptops).


----------



## Zachary Griffin (Jan 13, 2017)

Petr Fischer said:


> Line from the `man radeon`, supported hardware:
> 
> 
> > SUMO/SUMO2  Radeon HD 6370/6380/6410/6480/6520/6530/6550/6620
> ...


Awesome man. Thanks! Yeah, I'm not sure what my ethernet/wifi adapters are, but I know I don't have bluetooth. Hopefully I can find some time this tonight/this weekend to test out some FreeBSD.


----------

